# Kuwahara Tiger Rahmenset,komplett Restauriert,Lion Rahmenset,Gepard Komplettrad,Kuwahara Sammlung.



## Hylimp (23. April 2015)

Verkauf meine Kuwahara Sammlung wegen Hobbyaufgabe!!!

Tiger Rahmenset: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kuwahara-Tig...13?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19ff0c652d


Lion Rahmenset: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kuwahara-Lio...30?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19fef024d2

Gepard Komplettrad: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kuwahara-Gep...29?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19fed6756d

eventuelle auch das Hi-Pacer, bin mir noch nicht sicher weil es so gut fährt: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kuwahara-Hi-...16?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19fef02014

Falls jemand interesse hat kann er sich gerne melden.
Danke. Gruß Thomas.

Lion Rahmenset:





Tiger: 



Hi-Pacer: 



Gepard:


----------

